# Three is a charm!



## Catahoula (May 19, 2012)

I read somewhere that it is better to get a minimum of three goats in case something happened to one, there are still two left while you get another one. First hand experience...I had to take Walter to the vet and had to drag Jac with us since he  would be left alone and would be really upset.... Or, if you have to take your doe to be bred leaving her at the breeder for a month..., what do you do with her companion goat?  I am seriously thinking about getting a third goat now.  Not because I am addicted to them but I HAVE to!


----------



## manybirds (May 19, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that it is better to get a minimum of three goats in case something happened to one, there are still two left while you get another one. First hand experience...I had to take Walter to the vet and had to drag Jac with us since he  would be left alone and would be really upset.... Or, if you have to take your doe to be bred leaving her at the breeder for a month..., what do you do with her companion goat?  I am seriously thinking about getting a third goat now.  Not because I am addicted to them but I HAVE to!


but then if you only have 3 and 2 get sick that won't be enough! maybe you should get at least 6 to be really safe.


----------



## marliah (May 19, 2012)

I was told three or more is ideal too. I would just leave one alone for a short amount of time if I had to though. We had one doe for about 3 weeks alone before she gave birth and she was fine.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 19, 2012)

I've found problems with only 3 of them. If you have a bonded pair, and you add a new one, chances are they aren't going to like it. I have 3 goats, and my doe from the original pair is constantly trying to beat up/ kill the new doe. I feel like unless it's 3 of them who have grown up together, then there is usually going to be one odd man out.

4 would work


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 19, 2012)

GOATS ARE LIKE POTATO CHIPS, YOU CAN'T HAVE JUST 4-5-6-7-8-9

OR IN MY CASE,

18.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (May 19, 2012)

MMmm...I wished I had thought of it when we picked out our guys that I should have gotten the third one from the same bunch. They would all get along, I bet. My two guys are very attached...Jac more so than Walter...but they are definitely a pair. I can see a third one would be outcast or picked on. I guess I'll have to get another pair or a set of 3.... Don't think DH would go for 5 goats. Maybe an adult doe so she can't be picked on? But if she is the picker... size against number...what would the outcome be? I could lock her up separately at feeding time... The third goat I liked at the breeder is still available but she has horns. I still don't want a horn goat...then again, Jac is growing scurs... I am rambling now. I'll have to think hard again about adding goats. I guess there is just no ideal situation. I am positive 18 is too many for me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 19, 2012)

Yeah but if you have only 3, then you are going to want to keep their offspring. And then those babies might be lonely. And then you will want a buck and he will be lonely. 

So, if I'm not mistaking:
3 does+3 kids+3 bucks=9 goats


----------



## Catahoula (May 19, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Yeah but if you have only 3, then you are going to want to keep their offspring. And then those babies might be lonely. And then you will want a buck and he will be lonely.
> 
> So, if I'm not mistaking:
> 3 does+3 kids+3 bucks=9 goats


Mine are weathers so even if I bring the third one, there won't be babies.... So what do you think about the adult doe with my two guy??? What if I can find a nice friendly Doe/nanny??


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

This thread reminds me of the book...

"If you give a pig a pancake..."


----------



## Godsgrl (May 19, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that it is better to get a minimum of three goats in case something happened to one, there are still two left while you get another one. First hand experience...I had to take Walter to the vet and had to drag Jac with us since he  would be left alone and would be really upset.... Or, if you have to take your doe to be bred leaving her at the breeder for a month..., what do you do with her companion goat?  I am seriously thinking about getting a third goat now.  Not because I am addicted to them but I HAVE to!


A friend of mine had that mindset with his ferrets. That's how he ended up with 7 of them. Critter math-gotta love it.


----------



## daisychick (May 19, 2012)

If you could find a doe that is a little lower in the herd it might work good.  If you pick one that is used to being the boss, she will boss around the boys.   3 is a good number.  That is what I started with and now I have 6.


----------



## Catahoula (May 19, 2012)

If you give a mouse a cookie...That's also a cute book.
I better not visit any goat farms.... A nice mellow doe would be nice.  We have too many males in this household and I NEED a female or two and it would still not be balanced. I shall stop at 5!!! Final offer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 19, 2012)

It is a great idea to get another if room permits. If you give a BYHer a goat......

the end of the book says... 

The BYHer gives one of her 45 goats to her friend! The friend joins BYH and..... 

If you give a BYHer a goat.....


----------



## hcppam (May 19, 2012)

My plan was for 3, I got the 2 does and knew when Miss Muffet kidded (  next year) I'd have to keep one so there is my three. I have wondered what would happen when Muffet was at the breeder though


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> It is a great idea to get another if room permits. If you give a BYHer a goat......
> 
> the end of the book says...
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know... We really should do that. I promote EM to! I'll do the drawings!


----------



## Catahoula (May 24, 2012)

I  can't believe I am saying this...I turned down couple boer does! Yesterday my neighbor and I visited a goat farm. She bought two nubians, mom and wether kid. I wanted a boer doe (or two) initially but after I tried some goat milk, I thought maybe I should get a nubian instead. Unfortunately the farm doesn't have any more does available.... I decided to WAIT...till next kidding season and get a nubian doe and a boer doe. Meanwhile we'll work on building a bigger shelter to house more goats, work on a better cleaning routine and try to take care of Walter's sinus issue. 
I can't believe I made such an adult decision.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 24, 2012)

The biggest FAULT with goats??

That you can't put a stamp on one and mail it to a good friend!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## KFaye (May 24, 2012)

I have a doeling and wether (silky fainting) both under 6 months. I was on the same train of thought...should I have a third. But if I got a wether, would they fight over the doe. I don't want a buck. Can't have kids yet. If I got a doe would that work? Maybe an older doe?


----------



## Catahoula (May 25, 2012)

KFaye said:
			
		

> I have a doeling and wether (silky fainting) both under 6 months. I was on the same train of thought...should I have a third. But if I got a wether, would they fight over the doe. I don't want a buck. Can't have kids yet. If I got a doe would that work? Maybe an older doe?


I don't think wethers will fight over the doe. If they do fight, it would for other reasons...and try to find one that are about same age/size. If you bring an older doe, it was suggested that you find a more docile one or she could boss  the little one around big time.  Or wait...and get two more later.


----------



## marliah (May 25, 2012)

This is a bit of an addicting hobby. I started with two and said two millers was good we would bring them to a breeder once a year and have milk year round. Well momma kidded a buck and doe, we decided to keep the doe and trade the buck so we can house our own buck and avoid the drying off milkers early etc. well now I am thinking from next years breeding maybe we should trade a doe for another unrelated doe just so we can have two in milk at any given time lol....I just cant stop


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 30, 2012)

I have two does and they're so wonderful, I'm thinking when I breed the girls and they kid, I'm keeping a doe.  That would make three...

Oh, and my husband loves them.


----------



## Catahoula (May 30, 2012)

We finally finished our fencing so they were let out of their pen yesterday for the first time. If I count the dog and two fake sheeps...I can pretend I have 5 goats!


----------



## hcppam (May 30, 2012)

very nice, congratulation.


----------

